# Wiper Motor Issue



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The controller is usually in the dash or on the firewall separate from the motor itself.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Year, make, and model?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is that a chevy/gm circuit board ? 

see where the black plastic connector solders to the circuit board. those solders break. take a good soldering gun and remelt the solder = fixed. common problem and i just had to do it mine.


----------



## lugHead88 (Aug 4, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> Year, make, and model?


1988 Chevy C2500

I found out there was a recall on this motor in 1995 and everyone is sold the board to the newer motor. Seems my options are A: Salvage the board from a junkyard B: Buy the newer motor C: Find the older board online by a cyber miracle or D: open my dashboard (which Ive never done) and try to fix it myself.

Tonight the wiper stopped working alltogeher so it's now a higher priority.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Buy the newer motor. It's also from 1988.


----------

